# Need crew floater trip....



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Need two crew for a floater trip tomorrow out of Bridge bait Freeport. Leaving dock at 11:00 tomorrow morning and will be back around noon on Friday. Will divide expenses by total number of people on board and will divide the catch the same way. No drugs. Adult beverages ok.


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

Wish I could've gone. How was the trip?


----------

